# scan-dvb mit DVB-T2? w_scan? [gelöst]

## mv

Leider benötigt scan-dvb ein "initial tuning data file".

Nach der Umstellung auf dvb-t2 ist das File aus dem Portage-Baum natürlich obsolet, und auch im git-Repository schien es seit Jahren kein Update gegeben zu haben. Mir ist vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man anhand der offiziell veröffentlichten Frequenzlisten ein solches erstellen soll: Die Frequenlisten enthalten nur eine Zahl und einen Kanal, während ein "Initial tuning data file" die Daten "freq bw fec_hi fec_lo mod transmission-mode guard-interval hierarchy" benötigt (und selbst für "freq" scheint man 3-4 Kommastellen mehr zu benötigen, als auf den Frequenzlisten angegeben).

Andererseits gibt es w_scan, das angeblich mit der Option -X ein analoges File erstellen kann. Das findet allerdings nur sehr wenige Sender. BTW: Die Ausgabe von w_scan -x, die angeblich ein "Initial tuning data file" erstellt ist unbrauchbar: Sie enthält i.W. nur zigmal die  Zeile 

```
0 AUTO NONE NONE     QPSK   2k 1/32 NONE
```

Wenn ich zum Test einmal das obsolete "initial tuning data file" nach scan-dvb verfüttere, erhalte ich eine disjunkte Liste von Frequenzen (natürlich auch nur wenige), teilweise der selben Programme.

Austesten liefert, dass in beiden Listen funktionierende Sender dabei sind. Wie kann es sein, dass w_scan nicht alle Sender findet? Muss/kann man irgendwie eine "Suchschrittweite" justieren?

Oder kennt jemand einen besseren Weg, ein "initial tuning data file" zu erhalten?Last edited by mv on Wed Mar 29, 2017 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

gerade ausprobiert: intiale Tuning datei mit "w_scan -x" erstellt, die dann in tvheadend geladen und dann alle öffentlich rechtlichen Sender gefunden.

noch nicht gefunden wurden die privaten. Laut http://www.dvb-t2hd.de/ werden alle Sender bis 12Uhr in Betrieb genommen, also werde ich später nochmal suchen.

Aus früheren Erfahrungen weiß ich, dass w_scan eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Ich würde mal warten, und später nochmal probieren. Vielleicht sind ja echt noch nicht alle Sender in Betrieb.

----------

## mv

Christian99, mir ging es ähnlich wie Dir: Die Privaten waren weg. Das hat sich aber auch nach 12 Uhr nicht geändert.

Und wenn ich eben das obsolete "initial tuning data file" benutze erhalte ich zumindest einige Private (die nicht gehen), aber eben auch (funktionierende!) Öffentlich-Rechtliche auf vollkommen anderen Frequenzen als die, die w_scan liefert!

(Naja, um die Privaten ist es nicht wirklich schade, denn die wollen ja ohnehin nicht mehr gesehen werden.)

Dass w_scan -x eine unbrauchbare Ausgabe produziert, ist aber unverändert: scan-dvb findet mit diesem File gerade mal 3 Sender (was aber Zufall zu sein scheint, weil vermutlich nur der Tuner nach dem Ende von w_scan noch auf eine "funktionierende" Frequenz eingestellt war: Was soll denn bitteschön "0" für eine Frequenz sein…), wscan -X erzeugt brauchbare Files, aber die Ausgabe ist nach wie vor i.W. disjunkt von der von scan-dvb (mit obsoletem Eingabefile).

----------

## nisto

Mit einem DVBT2 Stick wird es wohl nicht mehr möglich sein private Sender zu empfangen. 

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr Kontakt zu einem Mitarbeiter der Firma Sundtek aus Berlin und der meinte, dass sie den Entschlüsselungsmodus nicht installieren können.

----------

## Christian99

"initial tuning data" enthält ja auch nicht alle Sender, sondern die Kanäle. auf einem Kanal werden mehrere Sender übertragen.

was passiert denn wenn du "w_scan" ohne -x aufrufst und stdout in eine Datei umleitest? Dann solltest du alle Sender bekommen. ohne Parameter gibt w_scan die Sender Liste im vdr format  aus (vgl. man-page)

Weswegen du mit den "initial tuning data" von w_scan bei scan_dvb keinen Erfolg hast versteh ich aber auch nicht ganz. Und ich finde die privaten komischer weise auch nicht...

Macht aber nix, ich hab jetzt BibelTV in HD *ggg*

----------

## mv

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Mit einem DVBT2 Stick wird es wohl nicht mehr möglich sein private Sender zu empfangen.

 

Das meinte ich damit, dass die Privaten sowieso bald nicht mehr gesehen werden wollen  :Wink: 

Für 3 Monate sollte es aber angeblich noch möglich sein. Das war wohl eine Ente.

 *Quote:*   

> und der meinte, dass sie den Entschlüsselungsmodus nicht installieren können.

 

Natürlich nicht: Wenn das legal ginge, müssten sich Leute, die das nutzen, ja nicht mehr von den Privaten gängeln lassen.

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> "initial tuning data" enthält ja auch nicht alle Sender, sondern die Kanäle. auf einem Kanal werden mehrere Sender übertragen.

 

Korrekt: Die "normalen" Files enthalten ein paar Zahlen, die mir stark nach Frequenzen aussehen und ein paar weitere Daten, die wohl irgendwie zusammen die Kanäle kodieren.

Das von w_scan -x ausgegebene File enthält aber nur die oben hingeschriebene Zeile: Also weder sinnvolle Frequenzen noch sonst irgendwelche sinnvollen Daten.

 *Quote:*   

> was passiert denn wenn du "w_scan" ohne -x aufrufst und stdout in eine Datei umleitest?

 

Das habe ich ja schon gemacht (mit -X [großes X], was für mich das korrekte Format erzeugt): Da bekomme ich genau die Öffentlich-Rechentlichen.

Mich hat halt nur gewundert, dass scan-dvb mit dem obsoleten File selbständig weitere Sender wie z.B. die der RTL-Gruppe gemeldet hat. Keine Ahnung, woher er diese Namen herholt, aber die Sender scheinen ja ohnehin nicht zu gehen.

Das Ganze hat sich jetzt insofern aufgeklärt, als z.B. das 3Sat. das ebenfalls von scan-dvb gefunden wurde, und das zunächst ging, plötzlich irgendwann ZDF-Info wurde, dann ZDF-Neo, dann mal wieder nicht ging: Anscheinend gibt es bei diesen Frequenzen irgendein Kuddelmuddel (durch Überlagerungen oder was weiß ich).

Zusammenfassung: Die von w_scan -X ausgegebene Liste funktioniert perfekt und kann unmittelbar genutzt werden, das was dvb-scan findet (egal ob von w_scan -x oder dem obsoleten File aus "gefüttert") ist reiner Müll…

Da w_scan -X vermutlich die gesamte Liste liefert, markiere ich den Thread jetzt als "gelöst".

----------

## nisto

 *mv wrote:*   

> Für 3 Monate sollte es aber angeblich noch möglich sein. Das war wohl eine Ente.

 

Naja, am TV Gerät sind sie ja mit dem CI Modul von freenet empfangbar. Die Verschlüsslung ist von Anfang an eingestellt, nur ist quasi auf dem Entschlüsselungsmodul halt ein Guthaben für 3 Monate installiert. 

Somit kannste schon schauen nur nicht mit dem normalen DVBT2 Stick.

----------

## mv

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Naja, am TV Gerät sind sie ja mit dem CI Modul von freenet empfangbar. Die Verschlüsslung ist von Anfang an eingestellt

 

Danke. Das ging aus den Ankündigungen nicht hervor.

So ist das also: bewusst schlechte Informationspolitik!

Erstaunlich, dass selbst die freien Medien nur von den Kosten sprechen, aber nirgends in den populären Medien vom eigentlichen Skandel die Rede ist: Der totalen Kontrolle der Endgeräte und deren Möglichkeiten durch die Mafia der Privaten.

So werden sich natürlich genügend Uninformierte finden, die meinen, dass ein paar Euro ja gar nicht so schlimm seien und diese Missbrauchspolitik finenziell zunächst weiter bestärken.

----------

## nisto

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *nisto wrote:*   Naja, am TV Gerät sind sie ja mit dem CI Modul von freenet empfangbar. Die Verschlüsslung ist von Anfang an eingestellt 
> 
> Danke. Das ging aus den Ankündigungen nicht hervor.
> 
> So ist das also: bewusst schlechte Informationspolitik!

 

Ich war auch sehr überrascht, als mir der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass ich nicht alle Sender mit ihrem Stick empfangen kann.

----------

## mv

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Ich war auch sehr überrascht, als mir der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass ich nicht alle Sender mit ihrem Stick empfangen kann.

 

Sundtek darf man da keinen Vorwurf machen: Wenn die es technisch möglich machen würden, die Gängelung zu hintergehen, hätten sie erstens vermutlich eine Flut von Klagen am Hals und würden zweitens wohl niemanden mehr finden, der ihnen Bauteile liefert oder Spezifikationen verschafft.

Genau dieses mafiöse Verhalten der Privaten ist ja der Skandal. Diesen Skandal in die Schlagzeilen zu bringen, ist aber nicht die Aufgabe einer abhängigen Firma, sondern es wäre die Aufgabe der Medien, allen voran, der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen.

----------

## nisto

Ich mache dem Mitarbeiter auf keinen Fall einen Vorwurf. 

Mich hat es halt total überrascht, dass es bis Ende Juni nicht funktioniert die Privaten mit Stick am Notebook zu empfangen.

----------

## nisto

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DVB-T2-HD-Regelbetrieb-noch-nicht-ganz-reibungslos-3670372.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.atom

Ich lese gerade das es mit dem freenet TV USB-Stick funktionieren mag, aber ob dieser bei Linux unterstützt wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.

----------

## mv

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Ich lese gerade das es mit dem freenet TV USB-Stick funktionieren mag

 

Das Anschauen sicherlich. War jemand überrascht, dass das "normale" Aufnehmen auf die Festplatte mit der Meldung beantwortet wurde, dass das nicht möglich sei?

Von der RTL-Gruppe zumindest ist bekannt, dass Überspringen von Teilen der Aufnahme (etwa der Werbung) durch den Nutzer auf jeden Fall technisch blockiert werden soll. Dies geht natürlich mit einer normalen Aufnahmemöglichkeit nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux

 

Für den freien Teil möglicherweise irgendwann. Wenn sich allerdings jemand an Code macht, der letztlich implizit "normales" Aufnehmen verschlüsselter Programme erlaubt (natürlich nur mit der offiziellen Karte, wenn man die Gebühr bezahlt), wird der sehr gute Anwälte brauchen, und wer weiß, welche technischen Tricks für einen solchen Fall bereits geplant sind.

----------

## musv

Zu w_scan: 

Frag da mal am besten im HTPC-Forum nach. Denn von dort stammt das Tool. 

Ich hatte vor kurzem damit zu tun, als ich die Senderlisten aktualisieren wollte, nachdem ich meine Sat-Schüssel (Diseqc mit Astra/Hotbird) um ein Unicable erweitert hab. Da musste ich auch ewig fummeln. w_scan unterstützt das zwar seit geraumer Zeit, die Manpage wurde dazu allerdings noch nicht angepasst.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Zu w_scan

 

Nachdem w_scan -X alles für mich Benötigte generiert (und ich -x und scan-dvd daher gar nicht brauche), ist das Problem für mich gelöst.

Zwar hast Du recht, dass man das Problem mit -x vermutlich melden sollte (die ausgegebene Zeile ist sehr wahrscheinlich einfach ein Bug, der bei mir aus irgendeinem Grund auftritt), aber für einen ernsthaften Bug-Report mit Analyse usw. fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit.

----------

